# Street lights: orange colour vs white colour ?



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

*There are different types of street lights that gives off different different colours. For example it's getting quite popular to introduce the new LED street light which is very clear and white.

So which one do you prefer? Which on looks the nicest?*


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

It's a very good question. The town where I currently live (Tartu, Estonia) is completely switching to LED street lighting. My street already has LEDs whereas most streets don't (yet). I still haven't decided which I like more. 

One the one hand, LED lighting seems more bright even at the same luminance levels, it also preserves natural colours (just look at the grass or road markings on the photos above).

On the other hand, orange lighting feels more cosy in certain locations, especially in older neighbourhoods but also in winter when everything is covered in snow.


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

White looks more modern and 'cleaner' but I don't have a favourite colour, normally I like warmer colours but fore street whiter light seems to be better at lighting places up and keeping them safe.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

I think I like white better.


----------



## Mojeda101 (Mar 20, 2011)

White is brighter. Orange is easier on the eyes and less blinding. It has a warmer color to it.


----------



## gooseberry (Nov 3, 2009)

They switched my street to LED's recently and it is like having sunlight coming in your window all night long, which isn't great for an insomniac like me. The LED's are more efficient and longer lasting, and the visibility is much better on the street at night, so it feels safer. For those reasons, I think the LED's are better. Now, that I am used to the white light, I think it looks better too.


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

White I suppose. It looks more sophisticated and less dreary.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Artificial blue light is extremely bad for the sleep rhythm of people. IMHO it does not need to be as orange as in the picture above, but that almost daylight white light in the lower picture is a nightmare who wants to sleep.

In areas where no one lives I think that bright white light is ok though.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Slartibartfas said:


> Artificial blue light is extremely bad for the sleep rhythm of people. IMHO it does not need to be as orange as in the picture above, but that almost daylight white light in the lower picture is a nightmare who wants to sleep.
> 
> In areas where no one lives I think that bright white light is ok though.


Where I come from we have blinds that don't let any light into your bedroom.


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Where he comes from, they sleep in the basement, so I don't know what's his problem :troll:


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Hauler said:


> Where I come from we have blinds that don't let any light into your bedroom.


You need those that are completely tight, many varities of the commonly found window blinds won't do. And to be honest, I don't like to be hermetically sealed of with no idea if there is bright day outside or night. That is also part of having a healthy sleep rythm. Light rythm is important you know,... or maybe you don't. Of course one could simulate that with all sorts of technical gimmicks ... or one could simply keep light pollution in check instead.

Yes, sure, as long as you don't have any sleep rythm problems you might not care but chances are lot better that you'll get them if no one cares about these things.


----------



## Hauler (May 30, 2012)

Slartibartfas said:


> You need those that are completely tight, many varities of the commonly found window blinds won't do. And to be honest, I don't like to be hermetically sealed of with no idea if there is bright day outside or night. That is also part of having a healthy sleep rythm. Light rythm is important you know,... or maybe you don't. Of course one could simulate that with all sorts of technical gimmicks ... or one could simply keep light pollution in check instead.
> 
> Yes, sure, as long as you don't have any sleep rythm problems you might not care but chances are lot better that you'll get them if no one cares about these things.


Fair enough. I've never had a bedroom that faced the street, so I guess that's why I never really had any issues with any street lamps outside. Couldn't you get used to that, though? We used to live near a railway and after a while you didn't even hear the trains anymore.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

You can certainly adopt. But if you you've got already problems with your sleeping rythm this will make things worse. I guess, if you have such problems, you should really get window blends that keep out all light from your bedroom. 

You have to know that light influences your sleep rythm on a hormonal level and as far as I know, especially blue light is a factor in this regard. Of course as any hormonal system, you can condition yourself to adapt to new situations (and lights) but it is a stress factor and it can be a problem too much.


----------



## geloboi0830 (Dec 26, 2012)

I think orange is even more nostalgic and romantic


tatluhan by samlodor, on Flickr


vigan @ night by francesfrancofranz, on Flickr


Calle Crisologo at night by Carrascal Girl, on Flickr

*Vigan City, Philippines*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Orange gives a more warm atmosphere than white light IMO.


----------



## shayanjameel08 (Oct 22, 2013)

The orange or sodium vapor lamps distort the colors that you see, but they are softer on the eyes, with less glare. They also use less electricity to operate, that is why you see them.


----------



## mckeenan (Apr 17, 2013)

The issue is not LED or not LED. At long term, every city end up using LED light. LED can also be orange, or any colour you can think of. The question is: WHITE vs ORANGE/YELLOWISH. There are recent studies on how screen luminance affects on sleep, and it's clear that it has a bad effect, causing insomnia. The best idea is to use only white lightsources only in main roads/motorways, while keeping orange/yellowish light in every other places. It seem to me that it's more "natural" that night actually feels like night. That's good to human circadian rhythm, and prevent to create "unnatural" urban spaces.

Take a look on this:
http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2013/05/130527100441.htm

It seems that is possible to have multicolour LED that changes light intensity and/or colour as it is requiered. They're doing it in Helsinki.

EDIT:
Another example of "inteligent" LED streetlight: Barcelona:


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

I prefer orange. Especially in a cold northern climate we need all the warmth we can get.


----------



## Nijal (Mar 8, 2007)

I do not want to live in a perpetual "day light". I highly prefer orange.


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

Light color feels and looks more "high-tech", it's more enjoyable to be outside when its dark then. Orange color just feels so sleepy and 20th century to me.


----------



## bavarian urbanist (Jan 9, 2013)

I prefer orange because it feels so much more cosy. On main streets in built up areas, there should be bright, white light for safety reasons, and out of town, no street lights at all because of the environment.


----------



## 009 (Nov 28, 2007)

Combination of both.....white in modern areas, orange in historic


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

Orange is so much nicer. It gives a warm glow and is much easier on the eyes. The buildings and surroundings appear nicer than they would in the brighter white colored lights. 


geloboi0830 said:


> I think orange is even more nostalgic and romantic
> 
> 
> tatluhan by samlodor, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

I miss the old mercury vapor lights. The best was when sodium lights were first being installed along major thoroughfares so looking down at the city lights was like looking at a map. Now it's one big orangey hell!


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

I've always hated the sulfur yellow lights on street lamps, so I'm all for the white lights.


----------



## Suburbanist (Dec 25, 2009)

The issue is not about LED technology. LED is incredibly flexible. You can even have LED with different color filters that alter the color as programmed. LEDs are incredibly energy efficient, there is no reason for any city not to adopt them as standard street lighting. You need a 50W LED lamp to replace a 400W sodium vapor lamp. It is not really a discussion. Another advantage of LED is that it can be used in a more directional manner, avoiding lights blown up to the sky creating that huge glare over cities. 

I think white light is better as a standard feature because it preserves natural color. It makes it safer for driving as well. 

As for it affecting sleep, geez, buy some black-out curtains or drapes. It shouldn't be expensive to buy and install those.


----------



## fanspy (Nov 12, 2013)

A city somewhere should try blue lights or green lights


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ The greatest toxin for the circadian rythm there is. Why would anyone do that, except in Las Vegas?


----------



## I(L)WTC (Jan 30, 2010)

New Lights LED in system of street lights in Buenos Aires for philips. 








http://www.buenosaires.gob.ar/sites.../public/field/image/led_en_jusn_b._justo2.jpg








http://www.mercadoymateriales.com.ar/wp-content/uploads/Philips-Buenos-Aires-LED-02.jpg


----------



## VECTROTALENZIS (Jul 10, 2010)

^^

You see, that looks good, very modern.


----------



## atmada (Jan 9, 2008)

These photos could be the answer for the question. White lights suitable for wide street due to it's clear and good visibility, while orange lights suitable for warm atmosphere in pedestrian zone. :cheers:



VECTROTALENZIS said:


>





geloboi0830 said:


> I think orange is even more nostalgic and romantic
> 
> 
> tatluhan by samlodor, on Flickr


----------

